# REVERSE PIVOT!!!!! AAAARRRRRGGGGGHHHH!!!!



## merlin18 (Oct 24, 2009)

i keep reverse pivoting in my swing which is causing so many problems and no matter how hard i try to stop it, it keeps coming back and i dunno how to stop it and keep it that way


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 24, 2009)

I have a similar problem and found that I was swinging way too long which meant the only way my shoulders could continue to turn was to lift my head up and throw the weight the wrong way i.e reverse pivotting.

I found the best way to sort it was to focus on a shorter but more coiled turn and think about the right hand pocket in my trousers turning behind me more. This got my weight more onto the right side.


----------



## viscount17 (Oct 25, 2009)

Homer, you've confused me.
I thought a reverse pivot was _leaving_ the weight on the right side at impact, resulting either in or from trying to help the ball up.
I've been told to make sure the weight is firmly on the left side at impact and drive down and through the ball.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 26, 2009)

Are we talking drivers or irons here?


----------



## Ethan (Oct 26, 2009)

A reverse pivot is where the weight moves the wrong direction, onto the left side at the top of the backswing, then back to the right side on the downswing. 

There should be a feeling of moving weight into the right side on the backswing, ending up with a feeling of pressure in the right leg supporting the swing, then a feeling of the weight moving back into the left side on the downswing.


----------



## Snelly (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi,

The way to stop a reverse pivot is to employ the Jack Nicklaus "stamp."

As you take the club away through your backswing, raise your left heel off the ground.  As you start your downswing, stamp it back down again and come in to the ball with the weight transitioning correctly.  

It is impossible to have your weight shifted on to your left side during your backswing if your heel is raised and similarly, the raising action correctly loads the right side of the body.  Stamping it down during your downswing ensures your weight is correctly transitioned back.

Try it and I bet it works.   It is one of the simplest and most effective tips in golf and certainly addresses the problem of a reverse pivot.


----------



## bobmac (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi,

The way to stop a reverse pivot is to employ the Jack Nicklaus "stamp."

As you take the club away through your backswing, raise your left heel off the ground.  As you start your downswing, stamp it back down again and come in to the ball with the weight transitioning correctly.  

It is impossible to have your weight shifted on to your left side during your backswing if your heel is raised and similarly, the raising action correctly loads the right side of the body.  Stamping it down during your downswing ensures your weight is correctly transitioned back.

Try it and I bet it works.   It is one of the simplest and most effective tips in golf and certainly addresses the problem of a reverse pivot.
		
Click to expand...

I understand what you mean, but couldn't that lead to a sway if your not careful?


----------



## Snelly (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi,

The way to stop a reverse pivot is to employ the Jack Nicklaus "stamp."

As you take the club away through your backswing, raise your left heel off the ground.  As you start your downswing, stamp it back down again and come in to the ball with the weight transitioning correctly.  

It is impossible to have your weight shifted on to your left side during your backswing if your heel is raised and similarly, the raising action correctly loads the right side of the body.  Stamping it down during your downswing ensures your weight is correctly transitioned back.

Try it and I bet it works.   It is one of the simplest and most effective tips in golf and certainly addresses the problem of a reverse pivot.
		
Click to expand...

I understand what you mean, but couldn't that lead to a sway if your not careful?
		
Click to expand...

Good point.  You need to have a sensation of lifting your heel vertically rather than pushing yourself to the right laterally as your heel lifts.  Hope this helps.

On swaying, I would also offer that if your head is still, it reduces the possibility of swaying your body.  Easier said than done for some people though.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 26, 2009)

I think raising the heel and doing the stamp will lead to a bad case of 'Elvis jelly legs'. Better to have a stable platform in my view.


----------



## Snelly (Oct 26, 2009)

I think raising the heel and doing the stamp will lead to a bad case of 'Elvis jelly legs'. Better to have a stable platform in my view.
		
Click to expand...

You might be right but it worked out alright for Jack!


----------



## Ethan (Oct 26, 2009)

Interesting Nicklaus tip, but the Stack and Tilt method, which looks to some eyes to have a bit of reverse pivot in it, uses precisely the same start for the downswing, so that tip does not guarantee weight shift, which by definition, does not occur in S'n'T


----------



## Region3 (Oct 26, 2009)

I don't really know what stack and tilt is, but just the motion of swinging your arms with a golf club has to alter your centre of gravity, in which case wouldn't you fall over if your weight didn't shift at all?


----------



## Ethan (Oct 26, 2009)

Stack and Tilt is a method which enjoys a cult following on the US PGA Tour and was used by Mike Weir, Aaron Baddelely and a few others. It may be over already. It basically involves keeping the weight fixed over the ball, and using an upright tilty movement, which some see as a dilute version of a reverse pivot.

My point is that the planting the left foot does not guarantee a good weight shift. You need to make sure you feel the weight move onto the back foot at the top and onto the front foot during the downswing, and you should be able to hold the finish and lift the back foot off the ground if you have shifted properly. A player using a reverse pivot looks like a cricketer hoisting one off the back foot.


----------



## Snelly (Oct 27, 2009)

I agree that just planting the left foot is not going to guarantee that you transfer you weight through the ball impact zone correctly.  

However, I do believe that it is a good single swing thought that you can use to remind yourself to load up the right side on the way back and then transfer back to the left as you hit the ball.  

It isn't a magic bullet - just a tip that I have found very useful in my golf.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Oct 27, 2009)

I can relate to this as it was one of my main faults. Several Lessons any many many tedious frustrating hours on the practice ground finally sorted it. If you are reverse pivoting then you most probably will be overswinging(I was!!). You will probably be swinging a short Iron, 9 Iron for EG the length you would swing you Driver or even past paralell at the top of the backswing John Daly style  again I was doing this. The way I cured the pivot was not to attempt to solve that problem but to stop the overswinging which in turn fixed the pivot. Start by hitting some 3/4 swings with a wedge with a narrow stance hit say 20 of these then move on to an 8 Iron trying to ensure that the swing length was the same as the 3'4 swing with the wedge and work down the clubs if you like trying to keep the backswing length the same for all. It won't happen overnight either just to warn you it took me months and a pretty penny in lessons. But when it starts to hit home you will be amazed how good a ball striker you will become. Book a block of lessons as well you won't regret it.


----------



## roccokj (Oct 30, 2009)

I thought a reverse pivot was when you leave your weight on your front foot on the backswing but my pro told me that it is when the right hip is higher than the left hip on the backswing, which is pretty much the same...yet not all the time.
I drill I would recommend is putting a rolled up towel under the side of your right foot (presuming you're right handed) and try to transfer a fair amount weight onto that side. This also helps getting a "solid" impact position.


----------



## sawtooth (Nov 14, 2009)

Heres a top tip to help encourage the correct weight transfer.

Do this on the range.

When you strike a ball carry on walking towards the target in 1 continous motion. This will force you to start shifting your weight from your right side to your left side (for right handed players).


----------



## ZenOracleUser (Nov 22, 2009)

You need to use Leaderboard (see zenoracle web site and Stuart Appleby demonstrating this fantastic tool which is used in all Scott Cranfield academy's). It gives you instant feedback when you do not move correctly and is used daily by many Pros, Appleby and friends, especially in Australia (where it was designed).
I have a Leaderboard, live in Cornwall and would be delighted to help you (free of charge of course).
give me a call 07960 897037


----------

